# Here I raise My Ebenezer



## toddpedlar (Aug 11, 2007)

So we sang "Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing" in family worship tonight... and naturally enough our curious six-year-old Abigail asked "Dad, why do we sing 'Here I raise my Ebenezer'? What does that mean?"

After explaining the notion of stones of remembrance in the Bible (Samuel, Joshua), and that the hymn writer made reference to the remembrance of Christ's support in every trial, Abby seemed to understand.

"I guess that's why Ebenezer Scrooge is called Ebenezer!"

"Why's that?" I asked, with baited breath...

"Cuz he's just a stiff old stone!"

Uff da. I *thought* she had got it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 11, 2007)

Bah! Humbug!...but, yeah...she got it...


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 12, 2007)

My husband always thought an "Ebenezer" was a nose... Now he says "After hearing this last blog about Abigail, and having recently read up to II Samuel, it makes more sense now!!! I don't know why or how it came about about the nose, I thought maybe he was holding up his nose as in lifting your head as looking towards heaven in respect." (a little long winded there...but hopefully you get what he's thinking)
"Now I can sing this song with greater intensity and intelligence!!!"


----------

